# do you own a 2006 P2/P3 - please help!



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

I am hoping someone can take some pictures of the bottom bracket and post them or email me, specifically where the crank connects to the spindle on both the drive and non-drive side.

Or if you were willing, remove the cranks and take a few pics or measurements of the spindle. (really not expecting this but it would def be helpful

So my LBS absolutely cannot figure out how specialized made the bottom bracket and chainring spacing work. The chain ring wont clear the frame. We bought the parts that were originally spec'd for the bike, Truvativ Howitzer Team BB, and Holzfeller cranks.
Calling specialized has not been helpful.

The problem is that some other shop took the original apart, couldnt get the new one figured out and parts from the original are now gone.

The theory is that the bike had some special spacers bumping out the crankset enough.


----------



## phydeaux37 (Aug 7, 2007)

This is the best on I have laying around. It was taken right after I swapped the stock 50mm bottom bracket with a 56mm one. You can't see it because of the chain guide but there is one 2.5mm spacer behind the drive side cup.









Here's the before picture with the 50mm in showing the poor chain line. You can see how the silly floating pulley is all the way against the guide how the chain bends when it goes over it, it would actually come off if I back pedaled. I have no idea why they speced a 50mm bb.









How big of a chain ring do you have on there? The stock ring (07 p2 cromo) was a 34t and I don't remember it being too close even with the 50mm bb on there. I have a 32t now with plenty of room. The shell is 73mm so there should be only one 2.5mm spacer on the drive side and none on the other.

Andy


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

hey thanks for the pics! the chain ring is a 32t... the BB i got, which is a truvativ howitzer team, has 3 spacers. Im wondering how the mechanic used them, maybe if all 3 were on the drive side it would be enough.


----------



## phydeaux37 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hopefully they didn't use all three spacers. It's all pretty clear in the instructions, I'd hope they read them but who knows. They can be found here as well. http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/A...s/default/files/techdocs/BB-Howitzer-e-r0.pdf. The spacers aren't to adjust the chain line, they adapt the bottom bracket for different shell widths. If you put all three on one side then you won't have enough spindle sticking out to engage the crank splines properly. Can you post a pic of how your mechanic has your's set up?

andy


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

oh then im sure they didnt try to do that, these guys definitely know what they are doing, they're just unfamiliar with this bike.
Ill have to stop by again to get pictures.

Here is what I know for sure, I have gotten multiple sources that said that specialized spec'd the bike for a 57mm chain line. A SRAM tech said that the "56mm CL Truvativ Howitzer Team BB" is the one to use.

However, the old truvativ howitzer BB that we took off had a 148mm spindle on it (i measured it). the new 56mm CL BB we bought has a spindle that is shorter (according to my mechanic).

Here is the catalog info for the different sizing (notice the notes on spindle length i underlined)


howitzer team by justinbin84, on Flickr

what am i missing here?


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

I've had a few P bikes and used to manage a LBS and this sentence makes me cringe "oh then im sure they didnt try to do that, these guys definitely know what they are doing, they're just unfamiliar with this bike."

Is the shop one that only does roadbikes or huffys? Seriously, there is nothing mysterious about a P2. Or for that matter figuring out what BB you need. 
I actually have a set of Hussefelts off my friends P2 that are currently on my Kona townie. I know its a 73mm BB with one spacer on the drive side and none on the nondrive side like Andy posted above.
If you get really desperate let me know and I'll pull them and measure spindle length and whatever else you need but first find a shop that does really _know_ what they're doing.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

First, just to clear confusion, this is a P3 aluminum frame, (P2 alum was the same frame, which is why i threw it in the title) but its not the chromo. Dont know if that changes anything.

I am fairly confident in these guys, I first brought the bike to a shop that was part of an outdoors store. They definitely were clueless, but this new shop its at specializes in mountain bikes,(though they do not carry specialized bikes) i actually came on here asking for a good shop and got like 7 people to recommend this place, which is why i chose them, they sell a lot of DH bikes. They sell (taken from their website) "Pivot, Ibis, Yeti, Kona, Rocky Mountain, Niner, Cannondale, Felt, Commencal and GT." 

i dont know how much better of a bike shop i could find as far as the type of riding they are geared towards.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

its looking like specialized used some sort of mix-match of howitzer BB sizes, took the cups/bearings from one size and the extra long spindle from another. My LBS has ordered the other size to see if it works.
I am honestly surprised i cant find any other posts or anything through searches about this, given all the custom builds people do.

Even specialized has been lacking in support, I finally got someone from SRAM to tell me they believe a custom setup was used for this bike but said only specialized could confirm all the specs/dimensions... now im waiting for an email response.


----------



## mowgl1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Huge bump - hoping you guys get the notification :')

Did you ever find a resolution?
I've recently come into possession of a 2007 P.2 and I'm having the same issues here.
After trying a few different BBs and spindles, I realised the original was 148mm which is way longer than any I have lying around, or can easily find online.
I have the original spindle which is still fine, but the bb is fucked and I now dont have cranks that fit the original spindle.

I am now thinking that I need to find (a) cranks that fit the old spindle type, and (b) a bottom bracket which takes the old spindle

Let me know if you can stretch your memories a decade  cheers


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

mowgl1 said:


> Huge bump - hoping you guys get the notification :')
> 
> Did you ever find a resolution?
> I've recently come into possession of a 2007 P.2 and I'm having the same issues here.
> ...


Wow, blast from the past. Yes I definitely did find a resolution. It ended up just being a matter of getting the right bottom bracket part number and I was able to order the exact right one. I also know for a fact that I made a post detailing it out in case it ever helped anyone else. I would have thought it would just be part of this thread. Just found it-









A short story of how i spent 250$ for new BB cups


I had a few posts about a 2006 P3 bottom bracket over the past month, I had a shop listen to a creak and they determined a new BB was needed, I asked them to just replace it with whatever was on there. I was told it could be done for about 50$ and 1 day. That shop ended up ordering a completely...




www.mtbr.com





I encourage you to read through my 9 year old story of spending hundreds of dollars solving this problem (the mechanic came up with his own solution before i found the correct BB) but also, here's the important stuff:

for a 2006 specialized P3 or P2 aluminum frame
Truvativ Howitzer Team with 56mm CL and 73mm shell the part number is 00.6415.023.000
If you want to run a 32T ring or larger its pretty much the only one that will work... apparently.

I found that bottom bracket off some random site 9 years ago, god knows how easy it is to find now.


----------



## mowgl1 (Feb 24, 2021)

jbourne84 said:


> Wow, blast from the past. Yes I definitely did find a resolution. It ended up just being a matter of getting the right bottom bracket part number and I was able to order the exact right one. I also know for a fact that I made a post detailing it out in case it ever helped anyone else. I would have thought it would just be part of this thread. Just found it-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're still here! This makes me very happy!

I read your thread and it certainly entertained and informed me, and I now feel like I am part of a saga stretching over 10 years :')
I started this journey myself about 8 months ago, bodging the cranks and bb spacing with homemade spacers, bought a few individual parts from the bb assembly (the weird metal/rubber o rings) and never got it to sit nicely. I put the project on hold while I messed with other bikes and then tried again a few weeks ago, using a bunch of different bits from other bikes. I was so confused how I couldn't make it work. Then, after almost giving up hope (because of how old the bike and parts are now), I found this thread, and hope for my bike is rekindled!
I have managed to source a second hand bb and cranks and used your information to (hopefully) identify them as what I need.

Looking forward to receiving them. Will update when I've tried putting them on.

Thanks again


----------



## mowgl1 (Feb 24, 2021)

It fits!
Thank you so much dude, I now have a working dj bike. Life is good!


----------

